# Rescue dog HATES when kids play on swings--help!



## ephiemarie (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all. Hope someone will have some words of wisdom for this newbie. We have to GSDs, both nearly 3 yrs. old (one male/one female--both altered). We've had the female since she was pup, but we rescued the male in January of this year. 

King is a lovely boy--very sweet and gentle with the adults and two young children in my home. That is, until the kids play on the swingset outside. Apparently King HATES swings, and I have no idea what to do about it. When the kids are swinging, he'll whine and bark like crazy, and then try to pull them off the swings. I don't think he means to bite them, but he's left bruises on both kids from trying to make them stop. And when they do get off the swings, he will follow them around, determined to continue biting their pants. It's like he's angry that the pants were moving on their own accord. I don't think he's mad at the kids--just their pants.

Short of tying him up every time we're outside (and with a huge yard, that seems so pointless), I don't know what else to do. I obviously can't trust him at all when the kids are outside, which could make for a very long summer. 

Any advice?

Oh, he's also terrified of kites and thunderstorms. I've never had a fearful dog like him before, so I'm at a loss.

Thanks!

Stephanie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have the same problem with my dogs, especially with my 8 year old female. She's 2 years older than my oldest child and I personally think it makes her crazy to watch him having fun without her. What do I do to make her stop, grab her by the mane, shake her and scream NO in her face. It puts a stop to it for that day...

The puppy is just stupid about the swings, he barks at the shadow, doesn't try to bite the swings. The glider, though, he tries to grab the footrest and usually gets clocked in the head by it.


----------



## ephiemarie (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never seen a dog act that way before (our female is very, very mellow), so I'm glad King isn't the only one. I've been thinking about taking the garden hose over by the swings and "standing guard" with it. I've tried using "NO" in a really no-nonsense tone of voice, but he gets SO focused on the swings that he just tries to look past me and get to them. So frustrating.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

My guy Aik does that with me, and has for years. He seems distressed by the swing's movementa and acts like he does when he thinks I'm in danger. It's almost like the movement is unnatural--a person going up in the air and back and forth.Maybe it activates a herding instinct. But it definately makes him unhappy, worried and he does try to pull me off by yanking on my clothing.

One time, he yanked off MY WHOLE SHIRT and I had to fling myself to the ground face first clad only in a pink bra while grabbing my tattered shirt back from him.

I leave him home now. If I put him in a sit/stay on the swing, he'll cry and whine and furrow his brow.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

I had a dog that hated swings too. but he'd wait until the swing was vacated then go attack it. He also hated baseball bats, golf clubs, tennis rackets, pretty much any object you'd swing with both hands he'd go after after he bit you in the back of the leg first. I never could really trust the dog but managed it by desensitizing him and removing him from those situations when he'd start stressing out. 
A few thoughts..watch out for more things like this, he may have other stuff crop up like mine did. Try getting him used to a gently swinging EMPTY swing. Then an adult just sitting in it, gradually build up to the kids swinging if you get my drift.
Seriously though, you should try and keep him away when the kids are swinging. If he get accidentally "crashed into" he may turn and bite hard or get hurt himself. either way, not a good experience for him with swings.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Funny story JenniferD









How about doing some training while the kids are swinging, somewhere nearby (not too near at first)? Get some juicy treats, and practice easy obedience exercises like sitting, downs, stays, etc. I think all the dog needs is to be desensitized to the swings. 

Here is a great video that uses positive methods to train self control.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHGG5i0eV-c&feature=channel_page


----------



## ephiemarie (Jun 4, 2009)

I have noticed that King is more likely to pay attention to me (instead of the swings) when I use the nice/fun "come on, King" instead of the scary/mean "get out" voice. 

I have tried desensitizing him by pushing an empty swing (doesn't bother him) and swinging myself (came over and sniffed me, but didn't really care...but I wasn't as high as the kids go). I'm leary about using the kids as potential "bait" to test his resistance and comfort level with the swings. 

Would it be mean to move his tie-out closer to the playground area, where he could watch the kids play and swing but still not be able to nip them?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would work on desensitizing him as mentioned above before you move his tie-out closer. You do not want him getting really worked up and then transferring that to something else. That actually could be quite dangerous and might create another problem behavior.

The idea is to help him understand that he doesn't need to whatever he is doing (saving the children? herding the children? attacking the children/prey?) but I would make it very positive rather than grabbing him and screaming in his face. That generally does not create a positive association and could make more trouble in the future.









You might also try teaching him an incompatible behavior. So, for example, when he sees the children swinging he gets to play with a special toy of his own and/or gets to play a fun game with you. 

My Rafi has pretty high prey and herding drive. I taught him to carry a ball in his mouth and when he gets excited he gets his ball and chomps on it very hard. Last year he was all about herding moving children but he always had his ball in his mouth. This year he's decided he doesn't have to herd the moving children and can instead play a fun game of fetch with me.


----------

